# Berkly Gulp Sand fleas/Mole crabs



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Just back from my trip to the gulf. We had a great time in PCB and Okaloosa island. I fished everyday, some morn and night almost each day. Caught a fair amount of fish but nothin big. I did try out the new Berkley Gulp sand fleas/mole crabs. Just a couple of little nibles, no hits:banghead, Used them for 2 hours and nothin one day. Have any of yall had any luck with them? I used them on my 2 hook surf rig. Was this the wrong approach or was the fishing just off last week? Thanks for the input.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic186144-17-1.aspx


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Snivlem,

Thanks for the positve feedback on the gulp sand fleas. Glad they worked for someone. Sailor50 showed a pic of a Pomp rig and I didnt have one of those, deffinitly be picking those up next time in the Gulf.

Thanks,


----------

